# wordt geheten



## marrish

Ik ben niet zo sterk in Nederlandstalige grammaticale begrippen dus stel ik mijn vraag heel simpel voor, met de hoop om iets bij te leren (ook qua begrippen).

Dit is een voorbeeldzin waar deze conjugatie werd gebruikt:

"Taal is een selectieproces waarbij gedachten geformateerd worden tot woorden en zinnen die in de regel als een communicatiemiddel kunnen gebruikt worden.
In de brede betekenis van het woord in de nonverbale communicatie ook taal, daarom *wordt* ze lichaamstaal *geheten*."

Mijn vraag is: waarom zeg je "Ik heet Jan" (ik waarneem ik als actief) terwijl hier passief werd gebruikt?


----------



## YellowOnline

Als u even tijd heeft, lees eens Wees gegroet! Over passief en passieve constructies. Flinke brok uitleg (15 A5'tjes).


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Kort en algemeen gezegd, in spreektaal geeft men de voorkeur aan actieve zinsconstructies, in schrijftaal aan de passieve vorm.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit gebruik van _heten _in de passief is totaal ongebruikelijk, hoor, Marrish. Veel logischer: _wordt genoemd_. Het gaat erom dat het een naam die eraan wordt gegeven...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Dit gebruik van _heten _in de passief is totaal ongebruikelijk, hoor, Marrish. Veel logischer: _wordt genoemd_. Het gaat erom dat het een naam die eraan wordt gegeven...


Inderdaad, heel ongebruikelijk. Ik dacht eerst te zeggen dat het helemaal niet kon omdat "heten" onovergangkelijk zou zijn; edoch, ik ben in de van Dale gaan kijken en het kan blijkbaar ook overgangkelijk gebruikt worden (zij het met een vlaggetje "weinig gebruikt").


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik denk eerlijk gezegd dat deze vorm bijna (!) uitsluitend gebruikt wordt in de vorm van "welkom heten". Het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat onze Nederlandse vrienden er een andere mening op na houden, want 'noemen' is populairder in Vlaanderen en 'heten' populairder in Nederland. ThomasK, Peterdg en ik zijn alle drie Vlamingen, dus dat kan er ook toe bijdragen dat de passieve versie ons enigszins bizar in de oren klinkt.


----------



## ThomasK

Benieuwd naar reacties uit Nederland !


----------



## marrish

Bedankt voor uw reacties, mijn vraag was inderdaad meer over de kwestie of je passief van een onovergankelijk werkwoord kan maken, nu weet ik hoe het wordt genoemd, met dank aan ThomasK.

Hier nog even een voorbeeld, het is waar ik dit voor de eerste keer tegenkwam en het is een Vlaamse juridische website :

_"In het strafrecht is stalking aldus de daad van een persoon die zijn prooi (in casu een persoon) achtervolgt en lastig valt.. In het strafrecht wordt deze daad belaging geheten."
_


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp het al: dat is echt juridische taal, en verouderd, wat mij betreft. Ik heb nog even gegoogled, en er blijkt dat je het wel vindt als variant van 'welkom heten', zoals YO terecht opmerkte. Daarnaast is het zoals ik zei hopeloos verouderd. 

Maar ik lees nu een andere vraag: kan een intransitief verbum passief gemaakt worden. Ik zou zeggen van wel: met het magische 'er': _Er wordt gedanst, gewerkt, gezongen, gesprongen, geprotesteerd_. 

Andere vraag is nog: is 'heten' intransitief of transitief? Normaliter is het een soort (?) koppelwerkwoord, lijkt mij, maar als je het gebruikt als (in de betekenis van) _noemen_, dan gebruik je het transitief. Maar volgens mij is dat op zich fout: _*Ze heten hem Jos [maar hij heet eigenlijk Paul - _wel OK_]_. Iemand welkom heten is een soort uitzondering in dat verband, tenzij misschien vanuit een etymologische invalshoek.


----------



## YellowOnline

M. Philippa e.a. (2003-2009) Etymologisch Woordenboek van het Nederlands


> Van alle oude betekenissen resteert nu alleen nog het onovergankelijke _heten_ ‘genoemd worden’, met uitzondering van de uitdrukking _iemand welkom heten_. In het Middelnederlands bestond al de vaste verbinding _enen willecome heeten wesen_ of _sijn_, letterlijk ‘iemand welkom gebieden te zijn’: _die maget edel ende fijn din here hit willecome sijn_ ‘de edele en mooie jonkvrouw heette de heer welkom’ [1265-70; CG II, Lut.K], _hi ... hietene willecome wesen_ ‘hij heette hem welkom’ [1260-80; CG II, Wr.Rag.]. Door het verouderen van de betekenis _heten_ ‘gebieden’ werd de precieze syntaxis hiervan niet meer begrepen en kon het inhoudsloze werkwoord _zijn_ of _wezen_ aan het eind vervallen.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Benieuwd naar reacties uit Nederland !


_Heten_ schijnt naast de door YellowOnline genoemde sterk verouderde betekenis van _gebieden _ook nog de betekenis van _betitelen_ en _noemen_ te hebben. In Nederland is ook die tweede betekenis weinig gangbaar en eigenlijk alleen nog te horen in een handjevol uitdrukkingen (bijvoorbeeld in het verouderde _zoals men dat heet_). Verder is deze betekenis nog in de Bijbel te vinden: _Gij zult Zijn naam heten Jezus._ 

Omdat de tekst die marrish aanhaalt, van Vlaamse makelij is, kan het zijn dat in Vlaanderen het gebruik van _heten_ in de betekenis van _noemen_ wel de tand des tijds heeft weten te doorstaan. Maar wellicht doet dit overgankelijk gebruik van _heten_ daar inmiddels ook enigszins gedateerd aan?


----------



## YellowOnline

Zeker en vast archaïsch, maar de context speelt natuurlijk een rol: in de gerechtelijke context is men qua taalgebruik minstens een halve eeuw achter op de rest (... zegt een ex-werknemer van de Belgische Justitie). Het eerste wat in mij opkomt bij passief gebruik van 'heten' is dit:



_(Indien niet leesbaar: "De Limburgers heten u welkom")_


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Zeker en vast archaïsch, maar de context speelt natuurlijk een rol: in de gerechtelijke context is men qua taalgebruik minstens een halve eeuw achter op de rest (... zegt een ex-werknemer van de Belgische Justitie). Het eerste wat in mij opkomt bij passief gebruik van 'heten' is dit:
> _(Indien niet leesbaar: "De Limburgers heten u welkom"_



Ik begrijp het even niet. _Heten_ in _iemand welkom heten_ is geen voorbeeld van het passieve gebruik van dit werkwoord, maar van het overgankelijke gebruik ervan. In Nederland (en ik neem aan in België ook) is dit het enige echt overtuigende voorbeeld van een overgankelijk gebruik van dit werkwoord dat bij alle lagen van de bevolking nog springlevend is. Volgens het WNT en Van Dale is de betekenis hier niet _gebieden_ of _betitelen/noemen_, maar _verkondigen _of _(met nadruk) zeggen_.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Ik begrijp het even niet. _Heten_ in _iemand welkom heten_ is geen voorbeeld van het passieve gebruik van dit werkwoord, maar van het overgankelijke gebruik ervan. In Nederland (en ik neem aan in België ook) is dit het enige echt overtuigende voorbeeld van een overgankelijk gebruik van dit werkwoord dat bij alle lagen van de bevolking nog springlevend is. Volgens het WNT en Van Dale is de betekenis hier niet _gebieden_ of _betitelen/noemen_, maar _verkondigen _of _(met nadruk) zeggen_.



Euh, negeer dat maar. Ik was blijkbaar niet wakker toen ik dat schreef.


----------

